# UFAG (Ungarische Flugzeugfabrik A.G. / Budapest)



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2017)

UFAG C1

Photo identification urgently needed [Archive] - The Aerodrome Forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2017)

That s new one for me.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

